# Free online resources for...



## nebmaharg (1 December 2010)

Hey guys, I'm going to do a mock portfolio using fundamental analysis (i just read the intelligent investor and I think its brilliant) one for US stocks and another for Australian stocks to see how I go. I've got a couple of questions regarding what are good free resources for my needs:

1) Website that tracks a custom portfolio. I'm currently using the commsec one, but it doesn't track US stocks and the whole commsec interface is rather clumsy. I'm looking for one that's very basic, and just keeps track of a handful of stocks per portfolio, no options or any other financial instruments and which has an easy interface. Tells you how much you've lost, how much your portfolio is worth etc..

2) Resource that compiles past financial information for the past decade or even longer, so that you can look at the company's financial statements without digging through separate annual reports. The commsec research section is quite good for this, but again, doesn't work for US stocks. 

3) A powerful stock screener with lots of criteria that digs through stocks according to your criteria for US stocks.

I've had a dig around and haven't really found anything useful, aside from commsec and yahoo finance. However, the portfolio function on au yahoo finance is currently down or something, and refers you to the US site with only US stocks. Anyway, let me know what you guys use or would recommend. Cheers.


----------

